# The New Girl



## Dthbyhoyt

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## xshot1

welcome


----------



## Tim Roberts

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* sippycup2010. Have fun here.


----------



## BWiz

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903

welcome to AT


----------



## Bowhuntr64

:wav: Welcome to AT


----------



## buckchaser86

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## rcmjr

Welcome!


----------



## wicked1Joe

:wav:
*Welcome to AT*

You guys are pretty close just a few minutes up the hill


----------



## trykon_buck

Welcome aboard, glad to have ya! :cheers:


----------



## asa1485




----------



## rycountryboy

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## JoeBuck1975

*Welcome from Jersey*

Just joined myself. Welcome!


----------



## ORIONRZ

Also joined a little while ago; quite overwhelming at the amount of use here. Will be searching in FAQ to avoid duplications if possible


----------



## joelpresmyk8

Welcome to archery talk!


----------



## AlphaBROmax32

im new too, should be able to find a lot of info on here though. good luck finding a bow!


----------



## MathewsDXTG5

Welcome to at


----------



## ArmyArcher63

Well, I finally found your first post. Hello Baby :cheers: :wav::welcome::wav: :dancing:


----------



## bushmasterar15

Welcome


----------



## 2K6S2K

Welcomer to AT!


----------



## sippycup2010

ArmyArcher63 said:


> Well, I finally found your first post. Hello Baby :cheers: :wav::welcome::wav: :dancing:


Yea it only took you like 8 months Love ya babe:smile:


----------



## sippycup2010

*Thanks*

Thanks for the warm welcome Ive been sick since May and so has my puter but Im trying to get back up on my shooting and my form and on here so please bear with me I just put up some pics of my family and our bows its a family thang BTW I bought a Darton 600 pro series with carbon express arrows that have zebra striped fletching just like uncle Teds guitar and his vest .


----------



## sippycup2010

wicked1strings said:


> :wav:
> *Welcome to AT*
> 
> You guys are pretty close just a few minutes up the hill


Why where r u at?


----------



## BowArmory

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## BowArmory Girl

Hi SippyCup !!!


----------



## sippycup2010

hello bowarmorygirl how r u


----------



## Baz59

congrats on finding the website and each others post  Welcome to AT!


----------

